# Ganglion cysts??



## sac-climber (Oct 1, 2014)

Anyone ever have one of these guys pop up? Got oned last week on the top on my wrist and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Oct 1, 2014)

Interestlingly enough, evidently I had one in my left knee that had bothered me for years without knowing what it was. MRI showed that when the tree landed on my leg it popped it. My knee hasn't felt so good in years.


----------



## sac-climber (Oct 1, 2014)

Weird! I really don't want to have surgery on it but if it gets any bigger it's gotta go. It's about the size of a chickpea right now. ****ing annoying!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Oct 1, 2014)

Big ass needle, pair of pliers and a bottle of crown... just sayin...


----------



## sac-climber (Oct 1, 2014)

Maybe two bottles


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 1, 2014)

Smash it against something and pop it


----------



## HuskStihl (Oct 1, 2014)

Historically these were called bible cysts, as the treatment was to bash them with the largest book readily available.


----------



## sac-climber (Oct 1, 2014)

**** that!!!!!!!


----------



## treesmith (Oct 7, 2014)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Big ass needle, pair of pliers and a bottle of crown... just sayin...


Had a couple of warts on one hand years ago, cut them out with a knife and long nose pliers


----------



## sac-climber (Oct 7, 2014)

Treesmith, I cut and pulled some about six months ago and they are back! I had a freaking hole in my hand and thought there was no way but here they are.


----------



## jrider (Oct 7, 2014)

I've had 2 on my right wrist and one on my left wrist. Each time they were about as big around as a nickel and at least partially wrapped around the tendon. I took the surgery route and could start using that hand within 2 weeks each time. Around 4 weeks I could get back to doing just about everything and about the 6 week mark, I never knew anything was wrong. Before each surgery, the wrist felt like it was constantly sprained. It pretty much sucks but things could be a lot worse.


----------



## TreeMonkey85 (Oct 8, 2014)

I had one on my wrist a while back, it was painful when it was popped up, not too bad when it was down. It would come and go depending on how much I did. It was about the size of a 50cal round muzzleloader ball. Went to have it cut out but surgeon wouldn't operate bc it wasnt popped up enough. They say you have to get the "root" out or it will just come back. Luckily enough mine has never popped back up.


----------



## ticolawnllc (Oct 28, 2014)

treesmith said:


> Had a couple of warts on one hand years ago, cut them out with a knife and long nose pliers


I cut them off and put a red hot knife on the hole.


----------



## sac-climber (Oct 31, 2014)

I decided to just work the **** out of that wrist and it disappeared as quickly as it came....Hope it stays gone now.


----------



## tooold (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow. I never had one and so I thought I'd look it up. It seems they are a nasty thing.....I don't want one. Good luck.
http://orthoinfo.aaos.org/topic.cfm?topic=a00006


----------

